# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Escumadores como Trabalham

## Roberto Pacheco

Protein Skimming: How It Works 

Skimming Da Proteína: Como Trabalha

por Randy Holmes-Farley

Este artigo é pretendido dar informação de fundo detalhada sobre como os skimmers trabalham conjuntamente com aquários marinhos. Desde que os skimmers variam consideravelmente no projeto e representam uma tecnologia em desenvolvimento, não tentará mostrar que um projeto é melhor. Instead, descreverá alguns dos princípios físicos atrás skimming em uma forma mais detalhada do que é apresentado emlivros marinhos do passa tempo. O objetivo mais grande é ajudar povoar compreende como seus tanques trabalham. Se ele tem esse efeito, então ele é um sucesso. 

Princípios Básicos 

Antes de começar nos detalhes dos skimmers, é útil pregar abaixo algumas definiçõ esquímicas críticas. 

Hydrophobicity 

Moléculas, tais como as moléculas orgânicas encontradas no fuzileiro naval os tanques, são descritos frequentemente como sendo hydrophobic ou hydrophilic. Hydrophobic significa simplesmente odiar da água (água hydro domeaning, meaning phobic odiar). Do mesmo modo, amar hydrophilic da água dos meios. Exemplos de as moléculas hydrophobic são methane, gás do nitrogênio,óleo, gordura, cholesterol, a maioria de as moléculas na gasolina (e.g., hexane), líquido mais claro (butano), ether, alguns vitaminas (e.g., A, D, E, K), e a maioria dos refrigerants (e.g., chlorinated fluorocarbons (CFC's)). Estes não misturam com nem não se dissolvem na água a alguns extensão apreciável. Os exemplos de moléculas hydrophilic são água, sal, açúcar, álcool ethyl, glicol de etileno, glycerin, glucose,amônia, mais amino ácidos (e.g., glycine), algumas vitaminas (B6, B12, biotin, C, niacin) e quase todos os compostos inorgánicos. Estas moléculas são todo o muito mais soluble na água do que no óleo. Há, no fato, um continuum das moléculas do a maioria hydrophobic ao mais hydrophilic, assim que a ele estáraramente correto indicar que a a molécula deve ser completamente hydrophobic ou completamente hydrophilic. Algumas moléculas que caem no meio deste continuum incluem formaldehyde, aspirina, phenol, muitas fragrâncias, álcool friccionando (isopropanol), e acetona. Algumas moléculas grandes podem ter as parcelas que são hydrophilic,e outras parcelas que são hydrophobic. Ácidos fatty, muitas proteínas, sabões e os detergentes, e uma variedade larga de moléculas biológicas caem neste categoria. Estes são chamados frequentemente amphipathic ou amphiphilic. [ nota: não confunda amphipathic com o amphoteric. O último descreve algo com propriedades do ácido e da base, como o bicarbonato.] 

Skimming 

Como quase todos sabe, os skimmers funcionam gerando uma quantidade grande derelação de air/water. Todos os skimmers comerciais do aquário fazem este no formulário dasbolhas de ar suspendidas na água, though na linha entre bolhas de ar na água e emgotas da água dentro o ar é fuzzy em alguns skimmers do downdraft. Outras configurações, tais como superfícies planas, seja também possível. Moléculas orgânicas que são hydrophobic e aqueles que são vontade amphipathic coletam nesta relação,para razões explicado mais tarde. Flutuar visto scum do óleo na água é um exemplo perfeito do absorption na relação de air/water. Como as bolhas em um skimmer começam a colete junto (simplesmente sob a influência da gravidade queforça os ao alto da câmara da coleção), começam a interagir e dar forma auma espuma. Espuma o formulário quando as bolhas se aproximam pròxima, e a águaprendida entre elas é reservado para drenar. Mais dren ocorre, o secador a espuma. Esta espuma seca, que contem ainda alguma água junto com o orgânico as moléculas, podem então ser coletadas e rejeitado. 

Para um skimmer a funcionar màxima, as seguintes coisas devem ocorrer: 

1. Uma quantidade grande de a relação de air/water deve ser gerada. 
2. As moléculas orgânicas devem ser dirigidas a e/ou permitido coletarem a relação de air/water. 
3. As bolhas que dão forma a esta relação de air/water devem vir juntoa dê forma a uma espuma. 
4. A água na espuma deve drenar sem estalar das bolhas prematuramente. 
5. A espuma drenada deve ser separada da água maioria, coletada, e rejeitado. 

Qualquer coisa que altera skimming a eficiência deve ser impactando uma destas coisas. Eu tentarei explicar cada uma destes exigências por sua vez, e que coisas impactam sua eficiência. 

A Primeira Etapa: Air/Water Área Interfacial 

Porque é um grande atinja da superfície área requerida? Esta pergunta vai à raiz de porque moléculas orgânicas absorva nesta relação. A razão fundamental é que a interação entre duas moléculas de água é muito mais forte do que issoentre uma molécula de água e uma molécula orgânica hydrophobic, como o óleo. A água dá forma a ligações do hidrogênio a outras moléculas de água e a determinadas outras moléculashydrophilic, mas não a óleo. Esta interação entre moléculas de água é muito forte, e tem a impacto grande nas propriedades da água. Assim, se uma molécula do óleo for enterrada para baixo dentro da água (i.e., dissolvido), essencialmente "está começando no maneira "das moléculas de água que querem interagir com se. Espremer o óleo até, e fora da superfície da água elimina este a interferência, desde que as moléculas de água nasuperfície da água fazem o nenhum tem qualquer coisa acima delas à ligação do hidrogênio com (oar não é nenhum bom para este, ele é demasiado ' fino "nisso há mal qualquer coisa lá interagircom). Isto o efeito é chamado "o efeito hydrophobic", mesmo que sejarealmente dirigido pelo hidrogênio liga-se na água, não pelohydrophobe em tudo. 
Se o hydrophobe sob a discussão for óleo, todo o espremido para forado óleo as moléculas enlatam a esfera acima, dando forma a uma segundafase do óleo, como é observado em misturar óleo verde-oliva e água. Se se estiver falando sobre moléculas amphipathic, entretanto, suas extremidades hydrophilic querem aindainteragir com água (porque estas extremidades podem dar forma a ligações do hidrogênio,ou a outros tipos de interações fortes com água). Assim, o mais melhor que estas moléculas podem fazer é espremer oseu parcelas hydrophobic fora da água, saindo da parcelahydrophilic dentro contato com água. 

Na prática real, a maioria as moléculas orgânicas encontradas em um tanque marinhoserão amphipathic, com o volume de o restante que é hydrophilic. Haverá relativamente poucos puramente moléculas hydrophobic (e.g., gordo) no tanque. O mais muito hydrophilic as moléculas não serão removidas por um skimmer,compreendendo assim como amphipathic as moléculas reagem em um skimmer são a chave a compreendercomo um skimmer trabalha. Uma razão que os skimmers estão consultados frequentemente a porqueos skimmers da proteína são aquele a maioria as proteínas são amphipathic. Têm frequentemente um interior feito de aminos-ácido hydrophobic, e um exterior feito dos hydrophilic. Quando dissolvido na água, somente as parcelas exteriores hydrophiliccontatam a água moléculas. Quando colocado no contato com uma relação do ar (ou algo isso é hydrophobic) as proteínas alterará sua forma, eapresenta parcela hydrophobic à relação. Nesta forma estão prontamente atraído a uma relação de air/water. 

Quanto absorve no Relação? 

Assim o que faz todo este meio para a skimmer? Significa que somente um monolayer de moléculas amphipathic pode darforma na relação de air/water. Ou seja somente uma única camada de as moléculas podem dar forma na relação de air/water quetêm seu hydrophilic caudas na água e em suas cabeças hydrophobic expostas ao ar. Infelizmente para aquarists marinhos, um monolayer é mal qualquercoisa. A o monolayer do sabão compreende algo como 5 x 10(14)moléculas por o cm sq, qual corresponde a aproximadamente 0.0025 g/m2. A fim remover 1 g do sabão como um monolayer, um necessitaria gerar sobre 3500 ft sq daárea de superfície. Determinadas coisas podem mudar este número significativamente, masno general, esta está porque nós necessitamos gerar assim muita área desuperfície. O one-way a pensar deste está a olhe a área de superfície de um tanque típico. Uns quatro pés pelo tanque de 2 pés tem 8 pés sq da área de superfície (0.7 medidores sq). Se você tiver a monolayer de moléculas orgânicas nesta relação, e removidode repente tudo de elas, você removeria somente 0.002 gramas dos organics. Desde a alimentação de a o teaspoon do shrimp a um tanque adicionará diversos mil vezesesta quantidade, um a lata vê rapidamente que a necessidade para gerar quantidadesgrandes da área de superfície é chamado para. 

Como Gerar Air/Water Área Interfacial 

O nome do jogo em recente as melhorias nos skimmers deveram desenvolver maneirasmelhoradas gerar grande quantidades de área interfacial de air/water. Skimmers do downdraft e pinwheel da agulha os tipos são projetados na maior parte aumentar esta áreainterfacial. Algum processo que quebra acima a água e o ar em bolhas finas trabalhará. Nos termos das bolhas na água, menor a bolha, o mais grande será a área desuperfície. No fato, para uma esfera, a área de superfície vai como o quadradodo raio (S = 4*pi*r2) quando o volume for como o cubo (V = (4/3)*pi*r3). Conseqüentemente, uma bolha que é 1 milímetro no diâmetro contem 0.52 milímetros cúbicos do gás e tem uma área de superfície de 3.1 milímetro quadrado. Alternativamente, se nós tivermos 1.000 bolhas um décimo o tamanho (0.1 milímetro) então o volume do gás é ainda 0.52 cúbicos os milímetros, mas a área de superfície são agora uns 31milímetros quadrados whopping. 

Na prática, um limite mais baixo borbulhar tamanho é alcançado nos skimmers onde fazendo asbolhas menores impossibilita-os de levantar-se pela gravidade a ser coletada. Um pode fàcilmente ver este em um tanque marinho. Swishing um objeto através da água resultará dentro algumas bolhas grandes que se levantam ràpidamente, e algumasmenores que são muita mais lento para levantar-se. Uma bolha pequena bastante pode fazer exame de horas à ascensão aoalto de uma unidade da coleção. Uma analogia é poeira no vento. Objetos grandes (rochas, etc..) deixará cair rapidamente fora do ar, mas a poeira fina podepermanecer suspendida por dias. Projetar um skimmer é assim um comércio fora entre o tamanho dabolha e tempo da coleção. O único a outra maneira ganhar o jogo deve gerar grande números das bolhas. Como uma consideração academic, não é essencial para um para gerar a relação como bolhas na água. Gotas da água no ar (que pode, no fato, ocorrer nas parcelas de algumdowndraft os skimmers), ou mesmo uma superfície plana ràpidamentevirada podiam ser justos como eficaz. Para razões práticas, na maior parte relacionando-se ao recolhimentoe a remoção dos organics coletados, bolhas de ar na águaparece trabalhar melhor. 

O que coleta em Air/Water Relações e porque? 

Uma pergunta óbvia sobre skimmers é o que são coletados, e porque. Deixe-nos começar com porque, como dentro porque as moléculas absorvem nesta relação. Como indicado mais cedo, hydrophobic as moléculas são espremidas fora da água por causa dasligações do hidrogênio dadas forma entre moléculas de água. Mas algumas perguntas óbvias remanescem: 

1. Porque faz skimming trabalhe mais melhor na água de sal do que em fresco? 

Não é esse bolhas dá forma a mais prontamente na água de sal. No fato, na água de sal altamente purified (No. os organics em tudo) a tensão de superfície são mais grandesdo que na água pura, e nas bolhas seja mais duro de fazer. Alguma "evidência" que as bolhas dão forma a mais prontamente na água de sal é devido aos organics atuais. recorde, somente 0.002 g de uma molécula amphipathic seja suficiente cobrircompletamente um grande aquário. Assim, somente um bocado minúsculo de contaminar a lata orgânica fazo sal a água parece dar forma prontamente a bolhas. Uma das razões principais para melhor skimming na água de sal é realmente o solubility reduzido dosorganics, especial o hydrophobic. Desde que os organics são tipicamente mais menos soluble dentro água de sal, são espremidos mais fàcilmente fora dela a umarelação de air/water, e coletado como a espuma. Esta é a base para salgar sabido poço para fora efeito das proteínas. Citar de um texto básico do biochemistry: "em a força suficientemente altamente ionic uma proteína pode serquase completamente precipitated da solução, um efeito chamou o salting-out."não é impossível, entretanto, para skim a água fresca. Rios de determinadas áreas de o nordeste E. U. tenha frequentemente a espuma neles qual vem do sap da árvore e outras coisas naturais que entram na água. Têm um solubility baixo dentro molhe, e são coletados fàcilmente como uma espuma. Outros organics, com algum o solubility na água fresca, tem apenas menos atração para aágua do ar conectare, e seja conseqüentemente mais duro de skim. 

2. É o inorganics removido? 

Há poucos, se algum, natural moléculas inorgánicas que absorverão em uma relação deair/water no seu para possuir. Quase todo o inorganics em um tanque marinho é altamente polar,carregado íons, que serão excluídos realmente da relação para amesma razão esse os hydrophobes são atraídos lá. Este o inorganics interage mais fortemente com água do que mesmo a água faz com se. Assim, para expo estes na superfície da água requereriam uma penalidade severada energia. Inorganics pode, entretanto, ser complexed aos organics que skimmed parafora. Íons do metal, como o ferro, para o exemplo, pode ser complexed por ácidoshumic e por outros organics (citrato, EDTA, etc..), que ele mesmo skimmed. Também skimmed se forem contidos dentro de um microorganism que tenha umexterior hydrophobic (muitos ) e skimmed para fora. É improvável que iodo, em natural o formulário aqueous, será removido skimming, sozinho ou emum complexo com as moléculas orgânicas, em uma taxa relativa do que o cloretosão removidas mais altamente. Iodate os complexos com determinados organics puderam ser umaexceção, mas mesmo a formação de tais complexos não foi estabelecido. Entretanto, microorganisms que ele podem fazer exame acima de quantidades significativas deiodo, podem subseqüentemente ser skimmed. Se houver qualquer base ao prendido extensamente (e provavelmente ) idéia incorreta que o iodo está removido significativamenteskimming, é a maioria provavelmente no formulário dos microorganisms. De outros íons do interesse aos aquarists, nenhuns o nitrite, o nitrate, nem o phosphate serão removidosdiretamente. O phosphate pôde seja incorporado em determinados particulates inorgánicos,como CaCO3/MgCO3, que podia skimmed se revestido com os organics. Naturalmente, cálcio e o magnésio nestes particulates é removido também. A amônia pôde ser fundida fora desde que está sempre no equilíbrio com gás atmosférico daamônia, e forte a aeração eliminará alguma dela. 

3. Que outro é removido? 

Quase hydrophobic ou amphipathic a molécula pode skimmed. Isto inclui aminos-ácido, vitaminas, proteínas, hidratos de carbono, gorduras, muitas dos biomolecules dacombinação (e.g., lipoproteins), RNA, DNA, etc.. . Esta lista inclui a maioria, mas certamente não todos os organics. A remoção dos microorganisms skimming foi mencionada previamente. Isto pôde ter efeitos positivos no sentido do transporte nutrientedo tanque. A redução de níveis indesejàvel elevados das bactérias,pathogens, e dissolvido as algas puderam também ser um benefício. Na outra mão, skimming quase certamente remove muitos micro e mesmo macroorganisms da coluna da águaque pôde alimento se não tornado para habitantes do tanque. Não está desobstruído de como grande um impacto que isto tem, mas dependerá certamente em cima dotipo de tanque habitante que está sendo considerado. Eu esperaria também que muitos toxins e os slimes produzidos por organismos do tanque serão removidosaos graus variando perto skimming. Alguns serão removidos prontamente, e outros mais lentamente. 

4. Que organics para não ser removido? 

Todos os organics altamente polares não será removido. Açúcares simples, acetato, oxalate, álcool methyl, choline, citrato, etc.. remanescerá atrás. Não são atraídos simplesmente ao relação da água do ar. A maioria de espécies carregadas, no fato, são repelidas do areje a relação da água, assim que não serão coletados. 

Reservando a hora para o absorption 

Uma vez que o skimmer gerou a uma quantidade grande da área de superfície, a ediçãoseguinte envolve reservar bastante tempo para organics a difundir realmente à relação. Quanto tempo faz isto tomada? Aquela é uma pergunta importante sem uma resposta perfeita. A difusão das moléculas na água pode ser lenta. Para moléculas muito grandes, como proteínas e hidratos de carbono, pode ser muito lento. Pôde fazer exame de horas para a proteína para difundir algumas polegadas na água. Felizmente, nós não necessitamos confie na difusão aleatória pura para carregar organics àsuperfície. Quase todos os skimmers têm bolhas em um ambiente turbulent, ondepossam ser carregados em torno pelo fluxo da água assim como pela difusão. Como aproximam a bolha a superfície, entretanto, movimento da água relativo à bolhaserá extremamente reduzida, e a difusão será necessária para o curso final àrelação. A quantidade de tempo necessária para a acumulação completa dosorganics no a superfície dependerá também em cima das concentraçõesdos organics na água, e nivele na natureza química dos organics atuais. Faz perfeito detete que na água com níveis elevados dos organics, a áreainterfacial estará ocupado ràpidamente por organics. Isso é porque há bastantes no área local em torno da bolha para saturate a relação. Quando as concentrações são mais baixas, os organics têm quedifundir de mais distante e mais distante afastado da bolha para saturate o. Adicionalmente, os organics diferentes têm forças diferentes de ligar à relação de air/water. Coisas que tenha uma preferência forte substituirá lentamente aquelesjá na relação quais têm uma força obrigatória mais baixa. Assim, uma bolha que seja completamente ocupado com organics pôde ainda mudar com tempo na exposiçãoao tanque água. , entretanto, não irá sobre aumentar sua carga orgânica indefinidamente. Para estas razões, se não pode prontamente indicar que umadeterminada quantidade do tempo é necessário para organics para saturateinteiramente bolhas. Mais mais, ele está incorreto reivindicar que é sempre melhor aumentar otempo do contato entre bolhas e a água do tanque. Do mesmo modo, a maneira em que o movimento das bolhas relativo à água é importante. Se as bolhas forem estão movendo-se de encontro ao fluxo da água, ou em umambiente turbulent, requerido o tempo do absorption será mais baixo (porque as ajudas dofluxo da água trazem organics a a relação) do que se as bolhas se estiverem movendo com ofluxo da água. 

Formação e drenagem da espuma 

Uma vez que um skimmer tem um grande número das bolhas revestidas com os organics, é necessárioremover de algum modo a bolha aplaina, mas não a maioria da água próximo. Este é a maioria realizado fàcilmente permitindo que as bolhas dêem forma auma espuma. Espuma a formação ocorre quando as bolhas vêm junto. O froth das bolhas começa a drenar sob a gravidade, removendo muita da águaentre as bolhas. Algumas das bolhas fundem em bolhas maiores. Tão por muito tempo quanto as bolhas não o PNF antes que a drenagem significativa ocorra, a seguiros organics serão deixados atrás de, junto com alguma água residual. Eventualmente, a concentração de os organics no alto da espuma tornam-se grandes bastante queexcedem o limite do solubility, e os particulates pequenos dos organicsdão forma. Estes os particulates são o que é coletado de um skimmer, junto comalguma água e organics que estão ainda atuais na solução ou na relaçãode air/water. Espuma drenar é um estágio crítico para a maioria de skimmers. Um problema com drenar, em minha opinião, é que alguns organics estãolavados afastado com drenando a água. Há sempre um equilíbrio entre organics dentro solução, e aquelas unidas realmente à relação. Como a água continua a drenar, alguns dos organics são perdidos. Mais mais, como algum as bolhas estalam e os organics redistributed na águapróxima, local a concentração dos organics na água entre bolhas na espumapode levantar-se a concentrações distante mais altamente do que está atual notanque. Para esta razão, Eu acredito que skimming o mais grande virá de remover umrelativamente molhado espuma, melhor que espera desta mesma espuma molhada paradrenar antes de remoção. A única diferença entre uma espuma molhada, e uma que drenou mais para dar forma a uma espuma seca, é essa água adicional,e alguns organics, têm drenado afastado. Eu acredito que este ponto importante está negligenciadofrequentemente.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Estalar Da Bolha 

Outras coisas críticas podem acontecer neste estágio, e nelas impacte geralmente skimming negativamente. Um é adição das coisas que fazem com que as bolhas estalem prematuramente. Isto é, coisas que a causa borbulha para estalar antes que drenarem e puderem dar forma em particular aos organicos ou sejam removidos. Os óleos, para o exemplo, fazem com que isto aconteça. Quando as gotas do óleo são adicionadas a um tanque, chegam rapidamente no skimmer. Uma gota do óleo é hydrophobic em todos os lados. Trabalho das gotas do óleo seus truques devilish medindo através da água entre duas bolhas de ar em a espuma. Uma vez uma gota do óleo mede completamente a água, ele causa instabilidade. As bolhas são um ato balançando notável entre a superfície tensão e "o efeito hydrophobic". Todas as moléculas têm algum a atração para se, mas as moléculas de água dá forma a uma interação especial forte (ligações do hidrogênio). As moléculas de água na relação de air/water não têm nada acima delas (somente ar) e possa assim somente à ligação do hidrogênio às coisas abaixo elas. Desde que não podem dar forma a tais interações boas, são menos "feliz". A tensão de superfície é assim o efeito de todos os estes hidrogênio ligações que puxam nas moléculas de água na superfície. O efeito líquido é que a água minimiza sua área de superfície. A tensão de superfície é porque água as gotas são quase sempre esféricas: uma esfera tem a área de superfície a mais baixa para a volume dado da água. Assim que isto tem que fazer com uma espuma? Uma espuma tem uma área de superfície muito elevada, e a tensão de superfície da água estão tentando sempre para reduzir a área de superfície. Estalar das bolhas é de sentido único a rapidamente reduza a área de superfície. Esta é a razão que as bolhas deram forma em puro PNF da água quase imediatamente. Tente-o com água da torneira: sua água provavelmente para não poder suportar bolhas para mais do queum segundo ou dois. 
Na água com organicos, os organicos reduzem extremamente a tensão de superfície, e assim a tendência para estalar, mas não o elimina completamente. [ nota que uma tensão de superfície baixa não é a única exigência para o estábulo bolhas. Os solventes orgânicos puros também não dão forma a bolhas estáveis, mesmo embora têm a tensão de superfície muito baixa. Aquela é uma outra história. Na água com organics, a tendência para que os organics queiram sair noair/water a relação opõe a tensão de superfície, e as bolhas transformam-se um ato balançando entre a tensão de superfície que quer estalar ou diminuir deoutra maneira bolhas, e a pressão espalhando dos organics que querem espalhar para fora através do air/water relação. Suporte assim às gotas do óleo. Uma vez uma gota do óleo mede a água abertura entre as bolhas, suas toda sobre. O que acontece é que o amphipathic as moléculas em ambas as superfícies da bolha espalharam ao longo da relação entre oleie e a água (se não estavam lá já) e conecte ambos o ar aberturas com uma linha contínua de moléculas amphipathic aolongo deste oil/water relação. Uma vez que estas moléculas amphipathic estão no lugar, o sistema é instável. A tensão de superfície puxa na gota do óleo, e vem simplesmente distante. A bolha rompe do local da gota do óleo, e do efeito é isso os PNF da bolha. A razão que isto não acontece na ausência de uma gota do óleo é aquela para causar uma ruptura requer aágua atual entre bolhas de ar a tornar-se expostas como relação fresca deair/water. No fato, ele requer uma linha contínua de moléculas de água torna-se expôsto tudo em uma vez, porque isso requereria um grande número hidrogênio liga-se para ser quebrado simultaneamente, requer simplesmente demasiada energia fazer exame realmente lugar. Quando a gota do óleo está lá, um não é nenhuma molécula deágua expondo mais longa, mas rather óleo ou moléculas amphipathic, a que seja muito"mais feliz" seja exposto ao ar. Em algum caso, se o sentido dos makes da explanação da gota do óleoa você, grande. Se não, não se preocupe, como é um muito subtil e complicado conceito. 

Bolha estalando no fuzileiro naval Tanques 

Em um tanque marinho real, muitos as coisas têm este efeito estalando da bolha. Um que a maioria de aquarists encontram é o óleo de suas mãos. Em alcançar em um tanque, skimming a ação frequentemente vem a uma parada próxima enquanto estalar da bolha domina aespuma excedente que drena e coleção. Estalar proseguirá até que o óleo esteja removido de algum modo. Entre outras maneiras, o óleo pode ser removido splattering o acima da altura da espuma dentro o skimmer, sendo espumado para fora do bocado pelo bocado,sendo emulsionado no general espuma como muito, gotas muito minúsculas que nenhumas bolhasde ar mais longas da extensão, tornando-se unido aos objetos contínuos e removido, sendo consumido por microorganisms do tanque, e eventualmente dissolvendo-se na água maioria do tanque. Como um aparte, a ação estalando da bolha de óleos hydrophobic é exatamente como a maioria de antigas medications para a função dos seres humanos. Simethicone é realmente polydimethylsiloxane, qual é um líquido hydrophobic do polímero. Estala bolhas em seu estômago ou intestine, e licenças o gás ser eliminado. Os agentes anti-foaming são também a base de um grande número produtos industriais que trabalham pelo mesmo princípio. Outras coisas causam também estalar da bolha. Um destes é o suplemento Selcon ao ácido fatty. Causa a bolha estalando no mesmo forma como gotas do óleo de pele. Os objetos contínuos hydrophobic podem também causar estalar. Lixe revestido de organics, precipitates inorgánicos do sal misturas cobertas com os organics, as partículas do alimento,etc.. toda a função em um similar forma. Causam estalar da bolha justo como óleos hydrophobic, exceto que são contínuos. 

Coleção da espuma drenada 

Após uma espuma drenou ao extensão desejada, deve ser coletada e removido do sistema. A maioria os skimmers executam este simplesmente permitindo a espuma sercriado em uma taxa esse impulsos a espuma drenada sobre um determinado ponto inicial, onde seja irreversible coletado e rejeitado. Este processo é relativamente direto, e é na maior parte uma edição da engenharia, ao contrário de uma edição química. O complicado a coisa é balançar a criação, a drenagem, e a coleção daespuma. Se algum de estes são fora do whack, o skimmer sofrerão na eficiência. 

Que Sobre O Ozônio? 

Por anos, muitos povos têm sugerido que o ozônio melhora skimming a eficiência. Mas realmente? Se um usa um skimmer ou não, a introdução do ozônio na águaque contem os organics terão um impacto grande naquelas moléculasorgânicas. Quase alguns a molécula orgânica pode ser oxidada na presença do ozônio. Uma terra comum o efeito da oxidação é o elimination dos tipos de moléculasa que conduza o adsorption da luz visível. Compostos que contêm o dobro conjugated as ligações são um dos chromophores naturais os mais comuns. Estas moléculas seja, entretanto, muito suscetível à oxidação a uncolored aespécie. 
É assim altamente provável do que todo o elimination do colorationamarelo em a o tanque marinho em usar o ozônio é devido à conversãosimples dos organics de um formulário absorvente claro, a um formulário nonabsorbing. Os organics não são removido por um skimmer, e não são destruídos completamente. São justos dentro um formulário diferente. Se isso é desejável ou a vontade indesejável depende inteiramente nos compostos orgânicos específicos na pergunta. 

A pergunta da continuação é se estes compostos oxidados são mais suscetíveis a serremovido por a skimmer do que antes da oxidação. No presente, eu não estou ciente de nenhum estudo qual mostra que é, ou uniforme de toda a razão física porque seja. No general, a oxidação faz moléculas orgânicas mais hydrophilic. Em alguns casos, quebra também moléculas em partes menores. Nenhuns de estas ações devem conduzir a um skimming mais grande. Moléculas hydrophobic (na presença de moléculas amphipathic) skimmed fàcilmente. Convertendo os a amphipathic as moléculas através da introdução de um grupo hydrophilicsignificarão que são skimmed ainda, mas não isso são mais fácil de skim. Oxidação amphipathic as moléculas são também improváveis aumentar skimming, e seestiverem oxidadas assim muito que se transformam completamente hydrophilic, a seguirelas não skimmed em tudo. Eu não posso pensar de uma única molécula que se torne mais fácilde skim perto oxidação. No contrapeso, não parece estar nenhuma evidência essa o uso de aumentos do ozônio que skimming a eficiência por si mesmo. Aquele não é dizer esse ozônio não tem nenhum efeito. O uso do ozônio pode certamente conduzir a menos que yellowing os compostos na água, e puderam fazer muitos organics mais suscetíveis a biodegradação. Pode também sterilize a água se usado em concentraçõessuficientes. Seja estas coisas desejáveis? Isso é até cada aquarista a decidir-se. 

Conclusão 

O advent dos skimmers foi uma maneira longa reduzir a quantidade de organics dissolvidos no fuzileiro naval aquários. Foram sugeridos também para ter um número outros de efeitos, da aeração ao elimination de determinada espécie inorgánica. Esperançosamente, esta vontade do artigo ajuda a hobbyists compreender como os skimming trabalham, e seja então capaz de usar-se que informação para avaliar crìticamente reivindicações sobre que skimmers podem ou não fazer. 

Randy Holmes-Farley 


Esta é uma tradução por computador da página original da Web. Ela é fornecida apenas como um informativo geral e não deve ser considerada completa ou exata.

----------


## Gonçalo Pinto Gonçalves

Roberto

Não me leves a mal mas com traduções destas, automáticas, o melhor é não ter nenhuma   :EEK!:  

O artigo parece bem interessante mas o link não está a funcionar. Será que me podes dizer onde encontrá-lo ou colocá-lo aqui na versão original.

Obrigado
Gonçalo

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Será que me podes dizer onde encontrá-lo ou colocá-lo aqui na versão original.


Concordo plenamente contigo Gonçalo...

Uma vez que estes artigos mais técnicos visam principalmente os mais "avançados" no hobby, podemos assumir sem grande margem que cerca de 95% dos utilizadores não terá dificuldade em entender o artigo em inglês...
...e seguramente que ele fará mais sentido na sua língua original, pois com estas traduções automáticas existe muita informação que se perde devido ao "nonsense" que se cria...

Por isso, peço a todos os membros que quando recorrerem a artigos estrangeiros (o que eu acho muito positivo desde que tenham qualidade) o coloquem na língua original .. ou percam umas horas e o traduzam "à mão" !!!

Grande abraço...

----------


## Vitor Castro FIZO

isso mesmo apoiado.nao percebi nada.prefiro em ingles ou ate em chines pk pelo menos em chines nao me dava ao trabalho de ler.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Por alguma razao o link nao trabalha  :SbRireLarme2:  

Eu vou mandar um e-mail ao Randy Holmes Farley para ver se ele pode ajudar.  :SbRireLarme2:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Desculpa nao dar a informacao mais cedo agora e que notei a mensagem do Randy  :SbClinOeil:  

Protein Skimming: How It Works
by Randy Holmes-Farley


This article is intended to give detailed background information about how skimmers work in conjunction with marine aquaria.  Since skimmers vary considerably in design and represent an evolving technology, it will not attempt to show that one design is best.  Instead, it will describe some of the physical principles behind skimming in a more detailed fashion than is presented in marine hobby books. The greater goal is to help people understand how their tanks work.  If it has that effect, then it is a success. 

Basic Principles 

Before getting into the details of skimmers, it is useful to nail down some critical chemical definitions. 

Hydrophobicity 

 Molecules, such as the organic molecules found in marine tanks, are often described as being either hydrophobic or hydrophilic.  Hydrophobic simply means water hating (hydro meaning water, phobic meaning hating).  Likewise, hydrophilic means water loving. Examples of hydrophobic molecules are methane, nitrogen gas, oil, fat, cholesterol, most of the molecules in gasoline (e.g., hexane), lighter fluid (butane), ether, some vitamins (e.g., A, D, E, K), and most of the refrigerants (e.g., chlorinated fluorocarbons (CFC's)).  These do not mix with or dissolve in water to any appreciable extent.  Examples of hydrophilic molecules are water, salt, sugar, ethyl alcohol, ethylene glycol, glycerin, glucose, ammonia, most amino acids (e.g., glycine), some vitamins (B6, B12, Biotin, C, Niacin) and almost all inorganic compounds. These molecules are all much more soluble in water than in oil. There is, in fact, a continuum of molecules from the most hydrophobic to the most hydrophilic, so it is rarely correct to state that a molecule must be either completely hydrophobic or completely hydrophilic.  Some molecules that fall into the middle of this continuum include formaldehyde, aspirin, phenol, many fragrances, rubbing alcohol (isopropanol), and acetone. Some large molecules can have portions which are hydrophilic, and other portions which are hydrophobic.  Fatty acids, many proteins, soaps and detergents, and a wide variety of biological molecules fall into this category.  These are often called amphipathic or amphiphilic.  [Note: don't confuse amphipathic with amphoteric.  The latter describes something with both acid and base properties, like bicarbonate.] 

Skimming 

As almost everyone knows, skimmers function by generating a large amount of air/water interface.  All commercial aquarium skimmers do this in the form of air bubbles suspended in water, though the line between air bubbles in water and water droplets in air is a fuzzy one in some downdraft skimmers.  Other configurations, such as flat surfaces, are also possible. Organic molecules which are hydrophobic and those which are amphipathic will collect at this interface, for reasons explained later.  An oil scum seen floating on water is a perfect example of absorption at the air/water interface. As the bubbles in a skimmer start to collect together (simply under the influence of gravity forcing them to the top of the collection chamber), they begin to interact and form a foam.   Foams form when bubbles approach closely, and the water trapped between them is allowed to drain.  The more draining that takes place, the dryer the foam.  This dry foam, which still contains some water along with the organic molecules, can then be collected and discarded. 

For a skimmer to function maximally, the following things must take place: 

1.  A large amount of air/water interface must be generated. 
2.  Organic molecules must be driven to and/or allowed to collect at the air/water          interface. 
3.  The bubbles forming this air/water interface must come together to form a foam. 
4.  The water in the foam must drain without the bubbles popping prematurely. 
5.  The drained foam must be separated from the bulk water, collected, and discarded. 

 Anything that alters skimming efficiency must be impacting one of these things.   I'll try to explain each of these requirements in turn, and what things impact their efficiency. 

The First Step: Air/Water Interfacial Area 

Why is a large amount of surface area required?  This question goes to the root of why organic molecules absorb at this interface.  The fundamental reason is that the interaction between two water molecules is much stronger than that between a water molecule and a hydrophobic organic molecule, like oil.  Water forms hydrogen bonds to other water molecules and certain other hydrophilic molecules, but not to oil.  This interaction between water molecules is very strong, and has a large impact on the properties of water. Thus, if an oil molecule is buried down inside of water (i.e., dissolved), it is essentially "getting in the way" of water molecules that want to interact with each other.  Squeezing the oil up to, and out of the surface of the water eliminates this interference, since the water molecules at the surface of the water do no have anything above them to hydrogen bond with (air isn't any good for this, it is too 'thin" in that there is hardly anything there to interact with). This effect is called the "hydrophobic effect", even though it is really driven by hydrogen bonds in water, not by the hydrophobe at all. 
 If the hydrophobe under discussion is oil, all of the squeezed out oil molecules can ball up, forming a second phase of oil, as is observed on mixing olive oil and water.  If one is talking about amphipathic molecules, however, their hydrophilic ends still want to interact with the water (because these ends can form hydrogen bonds, or other types of strong interactions with water).  Thus, the best that these molecules can do is squeeze their hydrophobic portions out of the water, leaving the hydrophilic portion in contact with the water. 

 In actual practice, most organic molecules found in a marine tank will be amphipathic, with the bulk of the remainder being hydrophilic.  There will be relatively few purely hydrophobic molecules (e.g., fat) in the tank.  Most very hydrophilic molecules will not be removed by a skimmer, so understanding how amphipathic molecules react in a skimmer is the key to understanding how a skimmer works. One reason that skimmers are often referred to as protein skimmers is that most proteins are amphipathic.  They often have an interior made from hydrophobic amino acids, and an exterior made of hydrophilic ones.  When dissolved in water, only the hydrophilic exterior portions contact the water molecules.  When placed in contact with an air interface (or something that is hydrophobic) the proteins will alter their shape, and present the hydrophobic portion to the interface.  In this fashion they are readily attracted to an air/water interface. 

How Much Absorbs at the Interface? 

So what does all this mean for a skimmer?  It means that only a monolayer of amphipathic molecules can form at the air/water interface.   In other words, only a single layer of molecules can form at the air/water interface which have their hydrophilic tails in the water and their hydrophobic heads exposed to the air. Unfortunately for marine aquarists, a monolayer is hardly anything.  A monolayer of soap comprises something like 5 x 10(14) molecules per sq cm, which corresponds to about 0.0025 g/m2.  In order to take out 1 g of soap as a monolayer, one would need to generate over 3500 sq ft of surface area. Certain things can change this number significantly, but in general, this is why we need to generate so much surface area. One way to think of this is to look at the surface area of a typical tank.  A four foot by 2 foot tank has 8 sq feet of surface area (0.7  sq meters).  If you had a monolayer of organic molecules at this interface, and suddenly removed all of them, you would have only removed 0.002 grams of organics. Since feeding a teaspoon of shrimp to a tank will add several thousand times this amount, one can quickly see that the need for generating large amounts of surface area is called for. 

How To Generate Air/Water Interfacial Area 

The name of the game in recent improvements in skimmers has been to develop improved ways to generate large amounts of air/water interfacial area. Downdraft skimmers and needle pinwheel types are mostly designed to increase this interfacial area.  Any process that breaks up water and air into fine bubbles will work. In terms of bubbles in water, the smaller the bubble, the greater will be the surface area.  In fact, for a sphere, surface area goes as the square of the radius (S = 4*pi*r2) while volume goes as the cube (V= (4/3)*pi*r3).  Consequently,  one bubble that is 1 mm in diameter contains 0.52 cubic millimeters of gas and has a surface area of 3.1 square millimeters. Alternatively, if we have 1,000 bubbles one tenth the size (0.1 mm) then the volume of gas is still 0.52 cubic millimeters, but the surface area is now a whopping 31 square millimeters. 

 In practice, a lower limit to bubble size is reached in skimmers where making the bubbles smaller precludes them from rising by gravity to be collected. One can easily see this in a marine tank.  Swishing an object through the water will result in some large bubbles that rapidly rise, and some smaller ones that are much slower to rise.  A small enough bubble may take hours to rise to the top of a collection unit.  An analogy is dust in the wind.  Big objects (rocks, etc.) will quickly drop out of air, but fine dust may stay suspended for days. Designing a skimmer is thus a trade off between bubble size and collection time.  The only other way to win the game is to generate large numbers of bubbles.  As an academic consideration, it is not essential for one to generate the  interface as bubbles in water.  Drops of water in air (which may, in fact,  occur in portions of some downdraft skimmers), or even a rapidly turned over  flat surface could be just as effective.  For practical reasons, mostly  relating to gathering and removal of the collected organics, air bubbles in  water seems to work best. 

What Collects at Air/Water Interfaces and Why? 

An obvious question about skimmers is what is collected, and why.  Let's start with the why, as in why molecules absorb at this interface.  As stated earlier, hydrophobic molecules are squeezed out of the water because of the hydrogen bonds formed between water molecules.  But some obvious questions remain:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

1.  Why does skimming work better in salt water than in fresh? 

It is not that bubbles form more readily in salt water.  In fact, in highly purified salt water (no organics at all) the surface tension is greater than in pure water, and bubbles will be harder to make.  Any "evidence" that bubbles form more readily in salt water is due to organics present.  remember, only 0.002 g of an amphipathic molecule would be sufficient to completely cover a large aquarium.  Thus, only a tiny bit of contaminating organic can make salt water appear to form bubbles readily. One of the main reasons for better skimming in salt water is actually the reduced solubility of organics, especially hydrophobic ones.  Since organics are typically less soluble in salt water, they are more easily squeezed out of it to an air/water interface, and collected as foam.  This is the basis for the well known salting out effect of proteins.  Quoting from a basic biochemistry text: "At sufficiently high ionic strength a protein may be almost completely precipitated from solution, an effect called salting-out." It is not impossible, however, to skim fresh water.  Rivers from certain areas of the northeast US often have foam on them which comes from tree sap and other natural things that enter the water.  They have a low solubility in water, and are easily collected as a foam.  Other organics, with some solubility in fresh water, just have less attraction for the air water interface, and are consequently harder to skim. 

2.  Are inorganics removed? 

There are few, if any, natural inorganic molecules that will absorb at an air/water interface on their own.  Nearly all inorganics in a marine tank are highly polar, charged ions, which will actually be excluded from the interface for the same reason that hydrophobes are attracted there.  These inorganics interact more strongly with water than even water does with itself.  Thus, to expose these at the water surface would require a severe energy penalty. Inorganics can, however, be complexed to organics that are skimmed out.  Metal ions, like iron, for example, can be complexed by humic acids and other organics (citrate, EDTA, etc.), which themselves are skimmed. They will also be skimmed if they are contained inside of a microorganism that has a hydrophobic exterior (many do) and are skimmed out.  It is unlikely that iodine, in any natural aqueous form, will be removed by skimming, either alone or in a complex with organic molecules, at a relative rate higher than chloride is removed.  Iodate complexes with certain organics might be an exception, but even the formation of such complexes has not been established.  However, microorganisms which themselves may take up significant amounts of iodine, may subsequently be skimmed.  If there is any basis to the widely held (and probably incorrect) idea that iodine is removed significantly by skimming, it is most likely in the form of microorganisms. Of other ions of concern to aquarists, neither nitrite, nitrate, nor phosphate will be removed directly.  Phosphate might be incorporated into certain inorganic particulates, like CaCO3/MgCO3, which could be skimmed if coated with organics.  Of course, calcium and magnesium in these particulates are also removed. Ammonia might be blown off since it is always in equilibrium with atmospheric ammonia gas, and strong aeration will eliminate some of it. 

3.  What else is removed? 

Nearly any hydrophobic or amphipathic molecule can be skimmed.  This includes amino acids, vitamins, proteins, carbohydrates, fats, many of the combination biomolecules (e.g., lipoproteins), RNA, DNA, etc. .  This list includes most, but certainly not all organics. The removal of microorganisms by skimming was mentioned previously.  This might have positive effects in the sense of nutrient transport from the tank. The reduction of undesirably high levels of bacteria, pathogens, and dissolved algae might also be a benefit. On the other hand, skimming almost certainly removes many micro- and even macroorganisms from the water column that might otherwise become food for tank inhabitants.  It is not clear how large of an impact this has, but it will certainly depend upon the type of tank inhabitant that is being considered. I would also expect that many toxins and slimes produced by tank organisms will be removed to varying degrees by skimming.  Some will be readily removed, and others more slowly. 

4.  What organics would not be removed? 

All of the highly polar organics will not be removed.  Simple sugars, acetate, oxalate, methyl alcohol, choline, citrate, etc. will remain behind.  They simply are not attracted to the air water interface.  Most charged species are, in fact, repelled from the air water interface, so they will not be collected. 

Allowing Time for Absorption 

Once the skimmer has generated a large amount of surface area, the next issue involves allowing enough time for organics to actually diffuse to the interface.  How long does this take?  That's an important question without a perfect answer.  Diffusion of molecules in water can be slow.  For very large molecules, like proteins and carbohydrates, it can be very slow. It might take hours for a protein to diffuse a few inches in water.  Fortunately, we do not need to rely on pure random diffusion to carry organics to the surface.  Nearly all skimmers have bubbles in a turbulent environment, where they can be carried around by water flow as well as by diffusion.  As they approach the bubble surface, however, movement of water relative to the bubble will be greatly reduced, and diffusion will be necessary for the final travel to the interface. The amount of time necessary for complete accumulation of organics at the surface will also depend upon the concentrations of organics in the water, and even on the chemical nature of the organics present.  It makes perfect sense that in water with high levels of organics, the interfacial area will be rapidly occupied by organics.  That is because there are enough in the local area around the bubble to saturate the interface.  When the concentrations are lower, organics have to diffuse from farther and farther away from the bubble to saturate it. Additionally, different organics have different strengths of binding to the air/water interface.  Things which have a strong preference will slowly replace those already at the interface which have a lower binding strength. Thus, a bubble which is completely occupied with organics might still be changing with time on exposure to tank water.  It will not, however, go on increasing its organic load indefinitely. For these reasons, one cannot readily state that a certain amount of time is necessary for organics to fully saturate bubbles.  Further, it is incorrect to claim that it is always better to increase the contact time between bubbles and the tank water.  Likewise, the way in which the bubbles move relative to the water is important.  If the bubbles are moving against the water flow, or are in a turbulent environment, the required absorption time will be lower (because the water flow helps bring organics to the interface) than if the bubbles are moving with the water flow. 

Foam Formation and Draining 

Once a skimmer has a large number of bubbles coated with organics, it is necessary to somehow remove the bubble surfaces, but not the majority of the water nearby.  This is most easily accomplished by allowing the bubbles to form a foam.  Foam formation takes place when bubbles come together.  The froth of bubbles begins to drain under gravity, removing much of the water between the bubbles. Some of the bubbles merge into larger bubbles.  As long as the bubbles do not pop before significant draining occurs, then the organics will be left behind, along with some residual water. Eventually, the concentration of organics on the top of the foam becomes great enough that they exceed the solubility limit, and small particulates of organics form.  These particulates are what is collected from a skimmer, along with some water and organics that are still present in solution or at the air/water interface. Foam draining is a critical stage for most skimmers.  One problem with draining, in my opinion, is that some organics are washed away with the draining water.  There is always an equilibrium between organics in solution, and those actually attached to the interface.  As water continues to drain, some of the organics are lost.  Further, as some bubbles pop and organics are redistributed into the nearby water, the local concentration of organics in the water between bubbles in the foam can rise to concentrations far higher than are present in the tank.  For this reason, I believe that the greatest skimming will come from removing a relatively wet foam, rather than waiting for this same wet foam to drain prior to removal.  The only difference between a wet foam, and one that has drained more to form a dry foam, is that additional water, and some organics, have drained away.  I believe that this important point is often neglected. 

Bubble Popping 

Other critical things can happen at this stage, and they usually impact skimming negatively.  One is the addition of things that cause bubbles to pop prematurely.  That is, things that cause bubbles to pop before they have drained and can form particulate organics or be removed.  Oils, for example, cause this to happen.  When oil droplets are added to a tank, they quickly arrive at the skimmer.  An oil droplet is hydrophobic on all sides.  Oil drops work their devilish tricks by spanning across the water between two air bubbles in a foam.  Once an oil droplet completely spans the water, it causes an instability.  Bubbles are a remarkable balancing act between surface tension and the "hydrophobic effect". All molecules have some attraction for each other, but water molecules form an especially strong interaction (hydrogen bonds).  Water molecules at the air/water interface have nothing above them (only air) and are thus only able to hydrogen bond to things below them.  Since they cannot form such good interactions, they are less "happy". Surface tension is thus the effect of all of these hydrogen bonds pulling at the water molecules on the surface.  The net effect is that the water minimizes its surface area.  Surface tension is why water drops are nearly always spherical: a sphere has the lowest surface area for a given water volume. So what does this have to do with a foam?  A foam has a very high surface area, and the surface tension of the water is always trying to reduce the surface area.  Popping of bubbles is one way to quickly reduce the surface area.  This is the reason that bubbles formed in pure water pop almost instantly.  Try it with tap water: your water will probably not be able to support bubbles for more than a second or two. 
 In water with organics, the organics greatly reduce the surface tension, and thus the tendency for popping, but do not eliminate it completely.  [Note that a low surface tension is not the only requirement for stable bubbles.  Pure organic solvents also do not form stable bubbles, even though they have very low surface tension. That's another story. In water with organics, the tendency for the organics to want to come out at the air/water interface opposes the surface tension, and bubbles become a balancing act between surface tension that wants to pop or otherwise decrease bubbles, and the spreading pressure of organics that want to spread out across the air/water interface. So back to the oil drops.  Once an oil droplet spans the water gap between bubbles, its all over.  What happens is that the amphipathic molecules on both of the bubble surfaces spread along the interface between the oil and the water (if they were not there already) and connect both of the air gaps with a continuous line of amphipathic molecules along this oil/water interface. Once these amphipathic molecules are in place, the system is unstable.  The surface tension pulls at the oil drop, and it simply comes apart.  The bubble ruptures from the site of the oil drop, and the effect is that the bubble pops. The reason that this does not happen in the absence of an oil drop is that to cause a rupture requires the water present between the air bubbles to become exposed as fresh air/water interface.  In fact, it requires a continuous line of water molecules to become exposed all at once.  Because that would require a large number of hydrogen bonds to be broken simultaneously, it simply requires too much energy to actually take place. When the oil drop is there, one is no longer exposing water molecules, but rather oil or amphipathic molecules, which are much "happier" to be exposed to air. In any case, if the oil drop explanation makes sense to you, great.  If not, don't worry, as it is a very subtle and complicated concept. 

Bubble Popping in Marine Tanks 

In a real marine tank, many things have this bubble popping effect.  One that most aquarists encounter is oil from their hands.  On reaching into a tank, skimming action often comes to a near halt as bubble popping dominates over foam draining and collection.  The popping will proceed until the oil is somehow removed. Among other ways, oil can be removed by splattering it above the foam height in the skimmer, being foamed out bit by bit, being emulsified into the general foam as very, very tiny droplets which no longer span air bubbles, becoming attached to solid objects and removed, being consumed by tank microorganisms, and by eventually dissolving into the bulk tank water.  As an aside, the bubble popping action of hydrophobic oils is exactly how most antigas medications for humans function.  Simethicone is really polydimethylsiloxane, which is a hydrophobic polymer liquid.  It pops bubbles in your stomach or intestine, and permits the gas to be eliminated. Antifoaming agents are also the basis of a large number of industrial products that work by the same principle.  Other things also cause bubble popping.  One of these is the fatty acid supplement Selcon.  It causes bubble popping in the same fashion as skin oil droplets. Hydrophobic solid objects can also cause popping.  Sand coated with organics, inorganic precipitates from salt mixes covered with organics, food particles, etc. all function in a similar fashion.  They cause bubble popping just like hydrophobic oils, except that they are solid. 

Collection of Drained Foam 

After a foam has drained to an extent desired, it must be collected and removed from the system.  Most skimmers perform this simply by permitting the foam to be created at a rate that pushes the drained foam over a certain threshold, where it is irreversible collected and discarded. This process is relatively straightforward, and is mostly an engineering issue, as opposed to a chemical issue.  The tricky thing is to balance foam creation, draining, and collection.  If any of these are out of whack, the skimmer will suffer in efficiency. 

What About Ozone? 

For years, many people have suggested that ozone improves skimming efficiency. But does it really? Whether one uses a skimmer or not, the introduction of ozone into water that contains organics will have a big impact on those organic molecules.  Nearly any organic molecule can be oxidized in the presence of ozone.  One common effect of oxidation is the elimination of the types of molecules that lead to the adsorption of visible light.  Compounds containing conjugated double bonds are one of the most common natural chromophores.  These molecules are, however, very susceptible to oxidation to uncolored species. 
 It is thus highly probable than any elimination of yellow coloration in a marine tank on using ozone is due to the simple conversion of the organics from a light absorbing form, to a nonabsorbing form.  The organics are not removed by a skimmer, and are not completely destroyed.  They are just in a different form.  Whether that is desirable or undesirable will depend entirely on the specific organic compounds in question. 

 The follow-up question is whether these oxidized compounds are more susceptible to being removed by a skimmer than before oxidation.  At present, I am not aware of any study which shows that they are, or even of any physical reason why the would be.  In general, oxidation makes organic molecules more hydrophilic.  In some cases, it also breaks molecules into smaller pieces.  Neither of these actions should lead to greater skimming. Hydrophobic molecules (in the presence of amphipathic molecules) are easily skimmed.  Converting them to amphipathic molecules through introduction of a hydrophilic group will mean that they are still skimmed, but not that they are easier to skim. Oxidizing amphipathic molecules is also unlikely to increase skimming, and if they are oxidized so much that they become completely hydrophilic, then they will not be skimmed at all.  I cannot think of a single molecule which becomes easier to skim by oxidation. On balance, there does not appear to be any evidence that the use of ozone increases skimming efficiency per se.  That is not to say that ozone has no effect.  The use of ozone can certainly lead to fewer yellowing compounds in the water, and might make many organics more susceptible to biodegradation. It can also sterilize water if used in sufficient concentrations.  Are these things desirable?  That's up to each aquarist to decide. 

Conclusion 

The advent of skimmers has gone a long way to reduce the quantity of dissolved organics in marine aquaria.  They have also been suggested to have a number of other effects, from aeration to elimination of certain inorganic species.  Hopefully, this article will help hobbyists understand how skimming works, and then be able to use that information to critically evaluate claims about what skimmers can and cannot do. 

 Randy Holmes-Farley 

http://web.archive.org/web/200304150...skimmers2.html

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Boa Roberto .. Assim é bem mais fácil!!!

----------

